# My Idea....



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Just thought I would thro up my kennel idea for everyone to see and share their thoughts, opinions and ideas. Here goes...*

*The basics-*
To start of I would like for my kennel to be more of a working kennel than a breeding kennel. What i mean by that is my dogs will be more for working than breeding. I only plan on having 1 litter every 2 years and only having about 7 to 8 dogs in my yard. The pups will either be farmed out to other working kennels with the same ideas/intesions or sold at working mans price (not expesive) to sceened and approved home only. 
So i won't be a big kennel but more of a small efficient working dog kennel striving to preserve the working abilities of the APBT and the American Bully.

*Dogs I intend to have-*
I will have to styles/breeds of dogs.
The first will be the staditional style APBT used for conformation show and weight pull. These dogs will be ADBA and/or AADR reg. or another reg with this standard type.
My second will the American Bully, used strictly for weight pull and may try ABKC conformation showing. Each AB will be UKC/ABKC registered.

*The Yard-*
The yard will have three settings. 
1) will be the kennel area. Each kennel will be 10x15 and 6ft high. and will only be in kennels at night.
2) will be the tie out area which will have the "trolly system". Each trolly will be 50ft long. This is the area where they will be during the day.
3) will be the training area. Where we will do all show and pull training.

*Other notes-*
I will have contracts for stud services, pups and agreements that will be signed and notorized.
All dogs will eats premium food and will have yearly vet check-ups. 
All pups will have necessary health certificates vet recommendations before leaving and will be at least 8 weeks of age.

These are my plans so far. Any questions, comments, thoughts, idea and opinions are welcome.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Sounds excellent to me! Come on year so she can get started!!!! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like you have thought of everything. I like the idea of a working kennel. And the fact that you will have contracts before any pup will be sold.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sound great to me!!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

I've been putting a lot of thought into it. Now i just need figure which lines I would like to work with :roll:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> I've been putting a lot of thought into it. Now i just need figure which lines I would like to work with :roll:


Got any ideas on either style of APBT's that you want to work with?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I'm really fond of the Sorrells line cause i use to have one.


----------



## satanscheerleader (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you going to cull pups that aren't working quality {already showing some physical/tempermental defect} or do pediatric spays before they are sent to "pet" homes?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea! Why two different kinds though?
You can pull with the APBT no matter what its style?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

She will do a good job. I Have alot of faith in midwest!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

satanscheerleader said:


> Are you going to cull pups that aren't working quality {already showing some physical/tempermental defect} or do pediatric spays before they are sent to "pet" homes?


All pups that show any sign of questionable behavior/temperment will be kept until 4 months of age to detemine temperment/ability. Any that come out a negative will be spayed/neutered and will only be rehomed with a professional training contract that will be signed and notorized. In the contract it will state that a proof of training from a proffesional trainer will be given to me within 30 days of pick-up and a signed certificate from the trainer stating that the pup/dog has completed its training corse. If this can not be done, then it will also state that the pup be returned to me immediately.

I am and will be very strict on this.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Sounds like a great idea! Why two different kinds though?


Thanks!

Since i like both "game style" and "bully" I'd like to have them both in my yard but keep them seperate at the same time (not mix the two). 
I chose to add the bully to my program because I believe that they can be so much more than what they have become. Look at the size of them... they are a four legged power-house...lol 
If more people put these dogs to work they would have a much better name for themselves. Thats what i have in store them.

I want to be a kennel for those that are looking for working dogs. Like farmers, weight pullers and people who do a line of work that can use a dog to work for them, but keep to the true standard, temperment and family dog status as well.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

By the way, your program and kennel idea sounds very well thought out.

Just a word of not necessarily advice but encouragement. I know you have these contract ideas, and they are great, but sometimes working dog people are not the most honest and contracts get VIOLATED ALOT. Be prepared to go to court to get your contract upheld. I know SEVERAL people (3 different kennels) who have violated contracts right now. There only recourse is to go to court but its still a hassle! I wish you the best and am in no way trying to discourage the contract idea, WE HAVE THEM, just wanted you to know beforehand that you will have people break them and not tell you! If you have done any dealings like this before you are already aware of it Im sure.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Oh yeah!! ...lol

My brother is running a similar kennel and has gone thru it before  

All i can do is try my best and thats what i'll do:thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

midwestbully,
im not to sure how prductive the am bullies have been as pull dogs?Possably they may need a bit more leg or height[just a few inches]To create a bully thats a tad bit more functional,you could probably achieve such a dog through crossing of whopper line and bullie dogs into game dogs,the best of these pupus would be taller bullie dogs with balls,just a thought...
good luck with your kennel,you cant loose with function over aesthetic,since forum follows function,all will be good if you remain true to a working dog womens ethic..


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*My Am Bullies will look more like Hemi...*


























*I seriously doubt the little piggy ones could pull much weight, the disproportion of their bodies alone cut back their working ability drasticly...LOL*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cane are you a WHOPPER/EDDINGTON fan?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> midwestbully,
> you could probably achieve such a dog through crossing of whopper line


Do you have links on this line? I'd like to look into it and do a little research.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ofk,does a bear sh#$ in the woods,hehe...:thumbsup:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> *My Am Bullies will look more like Hemi...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats an AM Bully that i would get!!!:thumbsup: I really dont like the steroid monsters.... They arent even cute as puppies...


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Thanks! He's my Mr. Destructo....lol

What do you all think of this kind of dog house....

http://www.ladyhunterwebs.com/chewpr...se/k9kondo.php


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

sorry!! The link isnt working......


----------



## satanscheerleader (Dec 16, 2005)

Midwest Bully said:


>


He looks like my boy Tank although he's not an AM Bully. I have a soft spot for catch weight dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

catch weight,
damn i wish i heard that term more...


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I'm really not sure what to call him....lol He's 'PR' UKC DNA-P registered, but he is of Razors Edge bloodline which in opinion are American Bullies. So I'm kind of calling him an APBT/American Bully


----------



## maryellen (Nov 5, 2006)

are you going to cull human aggressive dogs as well??


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

what the hell does "cull " mean, i have heard that alot!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Absolutely! 
If a pup shows a lot of shyness or any questionable temperment, it will be kept until 4 months of age to further determine temperment. These pups will also be evaluated, by a very good friend of mine thats a trainer, who has also agreed to help out with the obedience training in all the dogs. So I'll a professions help on weeding out the bad seeds....lol


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

redog said:


> She will do a good job. I Have alot of faith in midwest!!!


:woof: Thanks Redog!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

What does everyone think of the barrell dog houses?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I like the barrel houses! I might have to get one for Legend(even though he's never outside) but still very nice.
http://www.ladyhunterwebs.com/chewproof_doghouse/k9kondo.php


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> I like the barrel houses! I might have to get one for Legend(even though he's never outside) but still very nice.
> http://www.ladyhunterwebs.com/chewproof_doghouse/k9kondo.php


Thats the link i was trying to post before but it didn't work :hammer:

Those are the exact ones i want to get.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> Thats the link i was trying to post before but it didn't work :hammer:
> 
> Those are the exact ones i want to get.


Lol. Well it worked yesterday. I don't know what happen that it didnt work again. LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good luck Midwest. You know Hemi is awsome and it sounds like you have thought everything through.


----------



## satanscheerleader (Dec 16, 2005)

cane76 said:


> catch weight,
> damn i wish i heard that term more...


I'm an old school girl! What can I say! lol



pantera2006 said:


> what the hell does "cull " mean, i have heard that alot!!!


Cull means to remove from the gene pool, traditionally by euthanization altough some now consider spay/neuter to mean the same thing, although I don't.



TashasLegend said:


> I like the barrel houses! I might have to get one for Legend(even though he's never outside) but still very nice.
> http://www.ladyhunterwebs.com/chewproof_doghouse/k9kondo.php


Cool! I want some! Not that my dogs ever sleep outside. lol


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

The pups that just show shyness will put thru training, but the ones that show major aggression willmost likely be euth'ed. To the best of my ability, there will be no human aggressive dogs coming from my kennel.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

mwb,
are you gonna do the dirty work,or have a vet do it.
come to think about,would a vet put a pup down just because the owner said its temperment is not on point,interesting question.
thats the type of question that nobody would of cared about back in the old school,society is much more sensetive now.


----------



## PITT (Nov 4, 2006)

*sounds!*

Sounds wonderful,Wish you all the success in the future to come....:cheers:


----------



## maryellen (Nov 5, 2006)

cane, my vet has no problem euthanizing pit pups that show human aggression..

midwest bully, if you strive to produce the proper temperment of the breed, and have been in the breed for long time, then you should be able to see unstable pups.. as far as them going into training, who will train them you?? will you keep any shy pups until they turn a year old to make sure 100% they are of the sound true pitbull temperment??

when in doubt, dont adopt/sell out... if you have shy pups that after 6 months of training are still fearful, then i would rethink selling them to the general public or to any other kennels.... you dont want to pass on fearful unstable genes to the next generation..

any unsound pup or adult should be humanely euthanized. not spayed/neutered and given to the general public, as most people cant handle a gsd, let alone a pitbull....

also, are you ready and able to take back any of the dogs you sell if the owners cant keep them ?? even after a few years????
are you also going to title your stud/bitch dogs in conformation, agility, sch, or other show sports to show the working aspect of your dogs?? there are many kennels , with alot of members here, that have no titles on any of their studs/bitches..

and Most important- Health testing...
are you prepared to health test the bitch and stud you use for the following:

3) health tests all breeding stock prior to breeding, and certifies health of breeding stock prior to breeding where such certifications are available. Tests and certifications shall be conducted and processed prior to any dog being bred. Required health tests and certifications include: hips, elbows, thyroid, and heart (evaluated and certified by organizations such as Orthopedic Foundation for Animals [OFA] for hips, elbows, thyroid, and heart, or PennHip for hips). Dogs should test negative for Brucellosis and von Willebrand's Disease. Additional testing may be conducted for the following health abnormalties: Spinocerebellar/Hereditary Ataxia (specifically on American Staffordshire Terriers), and Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) with subsequent registration with Canine Eye Registry Foundation (CERF) encouraged for dogs free of PRA. Results and certifications of any and all tests will be made readily available to potential buyers if tested and certified dogs will be bred. In addition, immediately prior to each breeding, all breeding stock should pass a basic veterinary health examination and be determined to be in good health.

Item 3: No dog with unsatisfactory health tests and/or certification results shall ever be bred. Unsatisfactory results would be (among others):

a) OFA hip ratings below fair 
b) OFA elbow ratings that indicated elbow dysplasia 
c) PennHip ratings that show abnormal joint laxity 
d) thyroids that do not test normal; thyroids that test TgAA positive 
e) hearts that are not found to be clear of murmurs or other abnormalities upon examination with a Doppler (ultrasound) exam by a Board Certified Cardiologist 
f) positive tests for Spincerebellar/Hereditary Ataxia 
g) positive tests for PRA 
h) positive tests for any other hereditary/congenital/genetic disease

Note 3) No dog that has ever been diagnosed with a hereditary/congenital skin disease (including demodectic mange) shall ever be bred. A dog with chronic health problems (such as skin allergies) and/or weaknesses, and/or immune weakness shall never be bred. A dog that has torn anterior cruxiate cigaments (ACL) shall never be bred unless the torn ligaments were damaged because of conceivable stress and/or injury which indicate normal environmental causes and not hereditary/congenital/genetic weakness.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

cane76 said:


> mwb,
> are you gonna do the dirty work,or have a vet do it.
> come to think about,would a vet put a pup down just because the owner said its temperment is not on point,interesting question.
> thats the type of question that nobody would of cared about back in the old school,society is much more sensetive now.


I think my Vet would if someone came to him and said hey I don't think this one is stable. Every APBT owner around here that I know goes to him.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have a VERY good working relationship with our Vet and I know he would do it if we said it needed to be done. Regardless, if he wouldnt I would.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Maryellen-
"will you keep any shy pups until they turn a year old to make sure 100% they are of the sound true pitbull temperment??

*Yes. All questionable pups will be kept until 4 months and will be evaluted and go thru training courses, by the end of the course the pups will be approx. a year old. Even after passing training, they will be spay/neutered. If he judges unstable, they will euth'ed*

"as far as them going into training, who will train them you??"

*A very good friend of mine who is head trainer and teacher at Nation K-9 here in Columbus, Ohio, has agreed to partner up with my kennel as trainer. This is the link to where he works... http://www.nk9.com/SFDT.aspx They do everything here- boarding, training, grooming etc. They are also a school, he also teaches. I trust him completely.*

"are you ready and able to take back any of the dogs you sell if the owners cant keep them ?? even after a few years????"

*Yes. I have 5 acres of land and am very finacially stable to take them back. Thia will also be something that is stated in the puppy contract.*

"are you also going to title your stud/bitch dogs in conformation, agility, sch, or other show sports to show the working aspect of your dogs?? there are many kennels , with alot of members here, that have no titles on any of their studs/bitches.. "

*Yes. This is the purpose of my kennel. I will be raising/breeding only working and comformationed dogs. Even if the dog or bitch is conformationally correct they will aso be of working stus before breeding.
No dog/bitch will be bred under 2yrs of age and will be properly health tested. *


----------



## maryellen (Nov 5, 2006)

> Yes. All questionable pups will be kept until 4 months and will be evaluted and go thru training courses, by the end of the course the pups will be approx. a year old. Even after passing training, they will be spay/neutered. If he judges unstable, they will euth'ed
> 
> "as far as them going into training, who will train them you??"
> 
> ...


well, i have to say, if every breeder did the right thing like you want, maybe the breed wouldnt be in the shape that its in.. if you are serious like i think you are, you will be one of the few reputable breeders around, which also includes culling for HA and unsound temperment..

will you also help out rescues as well?? a good rounded breeder will have no problems helping out rescues if the need be.

i have no problem with people breeding for the RIGHT reasons and who follow thru with health testing, titling their dogs, going the entire right route ...


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I will never turn down a doogie in need  


Not sure if i mentioned it in the first original post, but i'll only be having 1 litter every two years. So i won't really be breeding very much. Each female will only have two litters.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats cool!! You got quite the plan goin on there!!! All the luck to you!!! :hug:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow Midwest, you will be one of the very few breeders I'll have respect for.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Thanks SmokeyJoe..... i will do my very best :thumbsup: 



Anybody got any ideas on a kennel name?  I'm open for suggestions....


----------

